# Allens Autos Portadown?



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I bought an Accord and it has a stamped service history primarily from Allens Autos in Portadown.

It's due a service, and I'm just wondering if Allens is an expensive place to service a Honda because of it being an Approved Honda Service Centre, or is it much the same as a reliable indy?


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Do you not think the best and most reliable place to find this out would be from Allens themselves? Drop them a call, they won't eat you.

Failing that, although they are right besides my dads place I've no idea what they are like on price. A basic oil change isn't going to break the bank.

Tim


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

tim said:


> they won't eat you.
> 
> Tim


 :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Dear me.

I'm glad not everyone on here replies in such a manner.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

tomah, how can you not understand that literally with the energy you have wasted starting this thread and making your last reply above, you could have easily just made a brief phone and get a ********** answer directly from the horses mouth?

I fail to see how what I've said displeases you. It's only bloody common sense.

Infact if it wasn't just approaching midnight I'd have rang them myself just to prove my point!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

We have all our cars serviced at Allen's Autos, our Civic, 307 and Shogun. I don't know much about pricing as my Dad sorts it all out but he seems pleased enough as we used to get each vehicle serviced at its relevant dealer but since buying the Civic from Allen's we now get them all done there.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

hi tomah im from banbridge and used to onw a type R when my timing chain went they quoted me 800 so brought it 2 my usual mechanic and it cost me £220 so if that gives u an idea. drop me a pm if you want his number very very good mechanic


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i dont understand why people get there cars serviced at main dealers 75-80 pound an hour are you mad??

i can understand if its still under warrenty or something and you have to get it done were you bought it, your normal everyday machanic will be able to do an oil change at a quarter of the price and stamp your service book


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

All I can say is I went into allens to buy a car from the specialist section, had money with me had been talking to sales man on the phone and had the price. when I called in Tim allen took one look athte Jeep and another at the car I was buying and automatically welded £3k onto the price then to add insult the owner of the car's brother popped in and I collared him to confirm the price and then asked the origional sales man and they were bothe £3k lower than Tim's quote so I walked.. they guys seem to do a good job but I wont buy a car off them thats for sure!!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

tim said:


> tomah, how can you not understand that literally with the energy you have wasted starting this thread and making your last reply above, you could have easily just made a brief phone and get a ********** answer directly from the horses mouth?
> 
> I fail to see how what I've said displeases you. It's only bloody common sense.
> 
> Infact if it wasn't just approaching midnight I'd have rang them myself just to prove my point!


Why do I ask? Because you won't get info like the above. And even if you do, it could be hidden among a load of persuasive sales talk.

Anyway, thanks to the rest of you. Much appreciated.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

And if you'd have just called them you'd have gotten facts and not hearsay. Not to mention you'd have known there and then an actual price no guestimates. I don't know why I've wasted my energy tbh if you can't see how pointless this thread is.

Tim


----------

